# thin end of the wedge / thin edge of the wedge



## Amityville

Hello forum - en forme ?

"It's the thin end of the wedge" - an expression which refers to an action of little or no importance which may have serious developments -  I am casting around for a French equivalent if anyone can think of one. My dictionary doesn't help.


----------



## chakalus

"ça n'est qu'un début" i think would be an okay translation, i found it in a dictionary
hope this helps


----------



## The MightyQ

"The thin end of the wedge" implies _intention. _ Is that also implied by ça n'est qu'un début ?


----------



## chakalus

yes, ça n'est qu'un début means that this is _only _a start to something, which implies intention


----------



## The MightyQ

Ah, merci!
Donc, c'est parfait.


----------



## Moon Palace

I don't know if it is still time, but I have found another translation: 'cela ne présage rien de bon', but that one hints at a sense of foreboding. Is it what is included in 'the thin end of the wedge'? 
btw, thanks for this new phrase I will hang on the walls of my vocabulary room.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

le vent qui annonce la tempête ?


----------



## The MightyQ

Le nez du chameau?


----------



## Amityville

Merci, vos propositions me serviront toutes, en fonction de la gravité des conséquences.
Qu'un début->rien de bon -> une vraie tempête 
Mais le nez du chameau, MightyQ, il se situe où dans mon schéma ?  Tu peux m'expliquer ?


----------



## L'irlandais

As The Mighty Q suggested, "*The thin end of the wedge*" implies intention.
"The thin end of the wedge is something small and seemingly unimportant that will lead to something much bigger and more serious."  Source UsingEnglish.com

*une vraie tempête* ~n'égal pas~ *le vent qui annonce la tempête*
"le nez du chameau" me semble pertinent dans ce context.


----------



## anangelaway

Bonjour, 

Mon dico suggère ceci :
''it's the thin end of the wedge'' = ''c'est s'engager sur une pente savonneuse.''
As from the Cambridge dico :


> thin end of the wedge UK
> *the start of a harmful development*


 
Amityville, dans quel sens voudrais-tu l'utiliser ?


----------



## The MightyQ

Le nez du chameau s'agit d'une fable dans laquelle un chameau introduise son nez seul, dans la tente d'un arabe. Au bout de l'histoire, c'est le chameau qui est dans la tent, et l'arabe en dehors.

Est-ce qu'il y a l'idée du "thin end of the wedge", pour les francais?

Veuillez bien vouloir corriger mes fautes, petites et grandes.


----------



## archijacq

c'est amusant de voir toutes les définitions différentes de cette expression.
Mon Dictionary of Clichés (Eric Partridge) indique:
"the beginning of an influence; the creation of a (dangerous) precedent.

suggestion: "cela pourrait être le début de la fin"


----------



## L'irlandais

archijacq said:


> c'est amusant de voir toutes les définitions différentes de cette expression.
> Mon Dictionary of Clichés (Eric Partridge) indique:
> "the beginning of an influence; the creation of a (dangerous) precedent.
> 
> suggestion: "cela pourrait être le début de la fin"


Hello,
*The thin end of the wedge* is an idiom in English, so it may be preferable to stick to using a suitable french idiom to convey it's meaning.

*(n'être) qu'un début*, is perhaps the simplest solution, but is it idiomatic?


----------



## kiwi-di

_Thin edge of the wedge_ has such an evocative connotation in English, that I believe a literal translation of it's meaning doesn't convey the same impact.  

As stated above by l'irlandais "*The thin end of the wedge* is an idiom in English, so it may be preferable to stick to using a suitable french idiom to convey it's meaning."     I concur.

If the fable of the _nez du chameau _is widely known by French speakers, and would be clearly understood, it seems to me to be the best translation.

Without knowing the story behind _nez du chameau_ I had guessed its intention, and deduced that it exactly summed up _thin edge of the wedge, _more faithfully than any of the other suggestions_._

My two cents worth, anyway.


----------



## Moon Palace

Sorry to disappoint you, but personally I had never heard of that 'nez du chameau' story before today. Now I am eager to know whether this opinion is representative..


----------



## archijacq

mettre le doigt dans l'engrenage
"c'est s'engager sur une mauvaise pente" (Harrap's)


----------



## DearPrudence

Moon Palace said:


> Sorry to disappoint you, but personally I had never heard of that 'nez du chameau' story before today. Now I am eager to know whether this opinion is representative..


Not to add anything & I'm not representative at all but I had never heard of it either. Maybe we could ask in the French only forum ...


----------



## The MightyQ

Quel dommage.
I was thinking that the nez du chameau might have greater currency in France, as a country with much arabic heritage.
I found it here.


----------



## Moon Palace

Don't feel sorry, MightyQ, it was nice to teach us that uncommon phrase.​


----------



## Amityville

Tu as raison, anange, je n'ai pas fourni du contexte, qu'est-ce qui m'arrive  ?
Je ne veux pas vous compliquer la vie, et le fil s'est bien avancé entre-temps, merci mais bon, je résume.

Une amie participe à un forum de discussion. (Ce n'est pas moi, pour moi ces discussion finissent toujours par s'en mordre la queue). Un autre participant dit que si l'on interdisait la pornographie, tout partirait en vrille et avant peu de temps tous les livres s'avéreraient interdits. Mon amie a voulu parler de "the thin end of the wedge fallacy".(Je sais, je suis désolée)

D'ailleurs, j'ai posé la question à moitié pour elle, à moitié pour moi - simplement pour savoir.

En fait, vu ces derniers posts, elle pourrait dire "tu insistes à introduire le nez du chameau ?" (élément d'ironie)

As for the wedge and the slope, I've seen both used indiscriminately but I agree with MightyQ that there is intention present in the wedge, less so on the slope.

Merci bien à tous.


----------



## Moon Palace

Thanks for more context. But then, how about 'tu t'avances en terrain mouvant / glissant' , it hints at the slope again, but it also introduces intention owing to 'tu t'avances'? Just another guess..


----------



## The MightyQ

My goodness, it turns out to be a philosophical concept. 
The word "fallacy" in Amityville's last post send me off Googling "thin edge of the wedge"+fallacy, and didn't I run into the the slippery slope and the camel's nose at the same time! 
Check it out.
Now I wonder if any French logicians can jump in and give us a translation of the concept of "the thin edge of the wedge" _as a fallacy_?


----------



## Amityville

MightyQ, I followed your link, you did run in to all those and also the sacré 'floodgates', which are way more up to date.



> The label slippery slope is generally used to name a fallacy. Other labels for such arguments include _the thin edge of the wedge_, _the floodgates_ and _the camel’s nose_.


 
We even have the camel's nose in English - strike me down with a feather!



> The British Board of Film Classification announced last week that it was giving an "18" certificate to the film Nine Songs and would not be insisting on any cuts.....Campaigners last night said that the board's decision would open the floodgates to hardcore pornography on the big screen.


 
source

I include that for completeness' sake for, I can't help that its pornography again.

L'argument erroné de la pente savonneuse - qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## Moon Palace

Well, I understand what you are aiming at, Amytiville, but really it doesn't make much sense. How about 'l'argument fallacieux de la dérive à venir / potentielle'?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Some other alternatives:
_C'est introduire le loup dans la bergerie
C'est mettre le doigt dans un engrenage
C'est l'amorce d'une spirale irrésistible


_


----------



## Amityville

On est gâté, JeanDeSponde, merci. Mais le doigt dans l'engrenage - il me semble que je l'ai vu comme traduction de 'a spoke in the wheel' ?

Moon Palace, si je comprends bien, tu dis que l'objectivation (?) de l'expression entraîne sa reformulation. 'Fallacy' change tout ?


----------



## Moon Palace

Tel que je comprends le contexte, il s'agit de prévenir les éventuels arguments qui devraient surgir après la décision du comité sur ce film. A savoir les éternelles critiques selon lesquelles tout film quelque peu osé qui ne serait pas censuré entraînerait la multiplicité des dérives vers davantage de pornographie. D'où l'idée que la personne qui anticipe critique cela en coupant la branche sur laquelle ça repose : l'argument fallacieux (donc déjà rejeté) de la dérive potentielle (qui ne saurait tardée d'être brandi comme un appel au crime). 
Il me semble que la construction du groupe nominal 'thin end of the wedge' + 'fallacy' inverse le processus puisque notre expressin 'wedge' sert à définir 'fallacy'. 
Just a guess... My interpretation, but maybe wrong?


----------



## L'irlandais

Amityville said:


> On est gâté, JeanDeSponde, merci. Mais le doigt dans l'engrenage - il me semble que je l'ai vu comme traduction de 'a spoke in the wheel' ?
> 
> Moon Palace, si je comprends bien, tu dis que l'objectivation (?) de l'expression entraîne sa reformulation. 'Fallacy' change tout ?


Oui,
Je pense, puisque l'idiom marche dans un sens, dans le cas contraire, il faudra une autre idiom, non.  Il faut mieux donner l'avis cité sur le siteweb du "Movement du Nid"





> Contrairement à l’érotisme qui accepte l’idée du respect de la réciprocité, la pornographie incite les personnes à développer ou intégrer des attitudes de domination ou de soumission. Présentée comme un exercice anodin de "liberté d’expression", elle répand une véritable idéologie du viol.


I hope this helps.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Amityville said:


> On est gâté, JeanDeSponde, merci. Mais le doigt dans l'engrenage - il me semble que je l'ai vu comme traduction de 'a spoke in the wheel' ?


_A spoke in the wheel_ would be _un grain de sable dans l'engrenage._
_Le doigt dans l'engrenage _means you start but putting the tip of your finger - then the finger follows - then the arm - then...
It's all the same idea of starting something you can't stop.


----------



## Amityville

Merci bien, JeanDeSponde, l'engrenage fait l'épée à double tranchant, (sens figuré, bien entendu)
Moon Palace, je n'arrive pas à te suivre complètement, mais oui, c'est un essai de couper la branche sur laquelle repose l'argument de l'autre, de le nommer et le désigner "fallacieux" à la fois, et ainsi le rejeter. Un outil de la discussion. Je soupçonne que vous français effectueriez autrement cette manipulation. Il me semble que l'irlandais pense pareil.


----------



## L'irlandais

Amityville said:


> ...Il me semble que l'irlandais pense pareil.


Oh dear I'm even starting to think like the French.

In terms of a figure of speech, concerning_ l'autre_


> participant dit que si l'on interdisait la pornographie, tout partirait en vrille et avant peu de temps tous les livres s'avéreraient interdits.


I was wondering if something like "*raisonner comme un cheval de carrosse*" donc de façon incohérente;
...might suit him down to the ground.


----------



## zam

Amityville said:


> Une amie participe à un forum de discussion. (Ce n'est pas moi, pour moi ces discussion finissent toujours par s'en mordre la queue). Un autre participant dit que si l'on interdisait la pornographie, tout partirait en vrille et avant peu de temps tous les livres s'avéreraient interdits. Mon amie a voulu parler de "the thin end of the wedge fallacy".(Je sais, je suis désolée)
> 
> En fait, vu ces derniers posts, elle pourrait dire "tu insistes à introduire le nez du chameau ?" (élément d'ironie)


 

A mon avis Amityville, ce que ton amie voulait dire c’est que l’autre participant exagérait grandement (euphémisme) en affirmant que l’interdiction de la pornographie conduirait fatalement à l’interdiction de tous les livres. 

En fait, elle sous-entend que ce participant pratique allègrement  le catastrophisme. Elle se sert de l’expression « thin end… » qu’elle combine à « fallacy » (= sophisme, idée répandue mais fausse),  pour exprimer laconiquement son sentiment que ce participant fait des raccourcis faciles et dangereux  en se basant grosso modo sur la théorie de la « thin end… », parfois comprise comme une tentative délibérée de se servir de généralisations pour arriver à ses fins dans le raisonnement qu’on poursuit (expression qu’on retrouve parfois accolée  à « strategy », ce qui n’est pas anodin).

Son utilisation de « thin end… » ici a le sens décrit par d’autres, l’amorce d’une spirale irrésistible (Jean, post #26), une sorte d’effet boule de neige, d’emballement incontrôlable, la pente savonneuse/mauvaise pente qu’ont évoqué Anangelaway et archijacq. Plusieurs traductions sont possibles mais, ama, c’est comme ça qu’elle l’entendait car c’est bien comme ça que l’expression est utilisée en anglais la plupart du temps.

Cette expression « thin end… » devient presque une sorte d’argument stéréotypé pour ton amie ici (d’où l’ironie à laquelle tu fais allusion). 
Selon elle, c’est l’argument bateau généralement utilisé par beaucoup pour justifier leur vision : le fait qu’on parte d’un fait quelconque (ici, pornographie interdite) pour en arriver à des conséquences sans aucune mesure avec l’intention de départ (tous les livres deviennent interdits). On ne peut guère faire plus entropique en effet !



> The thin end/egde of the wedge (usingenglish.com):
> Something small and seemingly unimportant that will lead to something much bigger and more serious.
> 
> Fallacy (Penguin):
> 1) false idea (e.g the popular fallacy that scientists are illiterate)
> 2) In logic, an argument failing to satisfy the conditions of valid inference.


 
A noter que « a spoke in the wheel » ne signifie pas « mettre le doigt dans l’engrenage » mais « mettre des bâtons dans les roues » (créer des difficultés), discuté dans un fil récent.
Mettre le doigt dans l’engrenage = to become or get involved/to end up in a situation that is difficult to get out of / get caught up in an inextricable situation.

Les expressions « mettre le doigt…» et « the thin end… » couvrent des champs sémantiques différents mais avec quelques zones communes cependant. 
Par conséquent, on pourra traduire l’un par l’autre dans certains cas.


----------



## Amityville

Génial, zam - quelle abondance d'expressions pertinentes et une très bonne explication. Merci infiniment.


----------



## Evagaile

Thinking of the fallacy caused by exageration... I'd like to add "C'est la Sardine qui bouche le port de Marseille" to your list... but here it is more about the spiral of exageration than anything else


----------



## Eva-from-France

Amityville said:


> Hello forum - en forme ?
> 
> "It's the thin end of the wedge" - an expression which refers to an action of little or no importance which may have serious developments -  I am casting around for a French equivalent if anyone can think of one. My dictionary doesn't help.



Hello everyone!
What do you think about "L'effet papillon"?


----------



## Kelly B

Welcome, Eva-from-France,

It sounds like a very good suggestion to me, but it depends on how far the metaphor extends within the surrounding context, and whether the idea of _intent _mentioned in post #3 is relevant. Do you have a particular context in mind that caused you to find this thread?


----------



## JeanDeSponde

From a scientific standpoint, the _effet papillon_ (buttefly effect) does _not_ mean that something of little importance may have serious developments, although it is indeed how it is understood by the layman (and in non-scientific literature).
The butterfly effect describes systems (said "chaotic") where very small changes in initial conditions will lead to large differences in the final state.
To state it otherwise, the flapping of the wings of the butterfly is _not_ the cause of the hurricane: it simply represent a small change in the initial conditions.
I would not use it for "the thin edge of the wedge" - maybe because I'm too much of a scientist...


----------

